# Electronic book readers?



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a question about these e-book readers and e-book sites. It's all new to me, but basically, does any of it apply to us MA'ers? Are books for us available? They all mention thousands of works available, but do any apply or enough to warrant a purchase of a reader?


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2010)

I like the idea of e-book readers, but to be honest, the small screen drives me batty...even though it is easy to read.

I did, however, turn my laptop and my netbook in to a Kindle...for free.  Legally.  

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85852

I don't know about martial arts titles...haven't looked, to be honest.  However, Amazon had a few out-of-print reference manuals that were only available in Kindle format...and much cheaper than the going price of $300 on eBay. I scooped those titles up right away.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2010)

What were they?


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2010)

Hand Sword said:


> What were they?



Engineering texts. Boring reads but they come in handy on the job sometimes.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 19, 2010)

I got a Kindle a year ago and I LOVE it. I have not picked up a paper book since and I am an avid reader. It is extremely easy and comfortable to read. I did a search on Amazon for martial arts books for Kindle and got 543 results.


----------



## Shuto (Jun 19, 2010)

My wife purchased an iPad and I've inherited her old Kindle.  I like it.  I like it a lot.  I like the idea that I can shop online and get immediate delivery.  I like the electronic bookmark feature that allows me to mark passages that I may want to refer to at a later time.  I've also download the software that allows me to read the books on my laptop if I want a backlit medium.    I did not like the presentation that the Kindle initially had.  It was set up so that the words were displayed such that the Kindle would logically be held with the long side going from top to bottom.  I found that I was annoyed with having to frequently go to a new line.  Once I configured it so that the long side went from left to right, I had no negative issues with using it.    Check out the availability of the books you are interested is the main advice I would give you.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 19, 2010)

A quick related question, are any of the ebook readers available with a back lit screen. Is a newer version of Kindle available that is?

The reason I ask is I often read at night and need a backlit system.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2010)

While I was surfing for info, I ended up at a kindle sight on Amazon. The add did have an updated version that said you could read in sunlight.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> I got a Kindle a year ago and I LOVE it. I have not picked up a paper book since and I am an avid reader. It is extremely easy and comfortable to read. I did a search on Amazon for martial arts books for Kindle and got 543 results.




Were they martial art books though? I did something similar and as I scrolled the books, some were, most was books with the search words, like art books. Then again, I'm far from a techie and probably messed up searching somehow.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 20, 2010)

SensibleManiac said:


> A quick related question, are any of the ebook readers available with a back lit screen. Is a newer version of Kindle available that is?
> 
> The reason I ask is I often read at night and need a backlit system.



The Kindle reads just like a paper book. I bought a book light for mine. And they read in sunlight just like a paper book, no glare. 



Hand Sword said:


> Were they martial art books though? I did something similar and as I scrolled the books, some were, most was books with the search words, like art books. Then again, I'm far from a techie and probably messed up searching somehow.



Yep, they're martial arts books. Including classics such as The Art of War.

Check it out.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you JT and everyone else!  :asian:


----------



## KenpoVzla (Aug 7, 2010)

Also, if you get a non-kindle ebook, that is, a sony or some other brand, you may be able to read any kind of ebook without the extra fee that kindle charges you . Just make sure it read PDF and doc and you're set.

Kindle charges 0.15 per MB, http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/custo...01&pf_rd_p=1271671442&pf_rd_i=B002LVUX1W#fees, that may translate to a lot depending on how much you read.


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice tidbit to know! :asian:


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 9, 2010)

KenpoVzla said:


> Also, if you get a non-kindle ebook, that is, a sony or some other brand, you may be able to read any kind of ebook without the extra fee that kindle charges you . Just make sure it read PDF and doc and you're set.
> 
> Kindle charges 0.15 per MB, http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/custo...01&pf_rd_p=1271671442&pf_rd_i=B002LVUX1W#fees, that may translate to a lot depending on how much you read.


 
This is a BIT misleading.  The Kindle can read PDFs straight out, no cost, no problem.  If you have a document that that kindle CAN'T read, you can have it converted for you at the 0.15 cost, but you can also have it done for FREE through e-mail.  

I read entire BOOKS on PDF, I have never had a reason to convert to Kindle format.  It displays PDF really well and I can convert any other doc to PDF for free on my computer....

I have a Kindle and I love it.  If for no other reason than the fact that SO many more books are available.  I have NEVER run into a book that I can't find.  Nook and Sony, the main books that I read aren't available....


----------



## Carol (Aug 9, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> This is a BIT misleading.  The Kindle can read PDFs straight out, no cost, no problem.  If you have a document that that kindle CAN'T read, you can have it converted for you at the 0.15 cost, but you can also have it done for FREE through e-mail.
> 
> I read entire BOOKS on PDF, I have never had a reason to convert to Kindle format.  It displays PDF really well and I can convert any other doc to PDF for free on my computer....
> 
> I have a Kindle and I love it.  If for no other reason than the fact that SO many more books are available.  I have NEVER run into a book that I can't find.  Nook and Sony, the main books that I read aren't available....



No issues with the readability of .pdf files?  Most of my engineering references are in .pdf format, I would love to have them on an e-reader so all my references are in one place, and I can read them like books instead of toggling back and forth on the screen.  However, I've been hearing mixed reviews as to how easy they are to read. 

Also, how is the memory storage?


----------



## KenpoVzla (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying.

It makes it worth it then, it's good that you're not tied to any specific Amazon format. 



MBuzzy said:


> This is a BIT misleading.  The Kindle can read PDFs straight out, no cost, no problem.  If you have a document that that kindle CAN'T read, you can have it converted for you at the 0.15 cost, but you can also have it done for FREE through e-mail.
> 
> I read entire BOOKS on PDF, I have never had a reason to convert to Kindle format.  It displays PDF really well and I can convert any other doc to PDF for free on my computer....
> 
> I have a Kindle and I love it.  If for no other reason than the fact that SO many more books are available.  I have NEVER run into a book that I can't find.  Nook and Sony, the main books that I read aren't available....


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Carol said:


> No issues with the readability of .pdf files? Most of my engineering references are in .pdf format, I would love to have them on an e-reader so all my references are in one place, and I can read them like books instead of toggling back and forth on the screen. However, I've been hearing mixed reviews as to how easy they are to read.
> 
> Also, how is the memory storage?


 
I've never had a problem with my PDFs.  I read a lot on the kindle...My only big issue is that my screen is only 6".  Sometimes, I would prefer that it was a bit larger.  

I'm not sure exactly how much memory a kindle has, but since it is all text, it is my understanding that it is VERY difficult to fill a kindle, unless you start packing it with MP3s.


----------

